# That sounds so great!



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you ever heard of this guys before?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fabulous! I wish they'd use a cameraman without ADD though. BTW the Divertimento is the "Selection of the Week" as of today on another forum...


----------



## mactaffi (Mar 10, 2013)

Never heard of them, but well worth looking for. Nor did I recognise the piece, although I like Bartok.


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, there are called Collectif 9 from Montreal. They have other videos also. I found this one nice too: 



. Shostakovich with strubs!!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fredmoisan said:


> Yes, there are called Collectif 9 from Montreal. They have other videos also. I found this one nice too:
> 
> 
> 
> . Shostakovich with strubs!!!


Oy! What these boys smokin'?


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

haha, I don't know but the energy is there!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Now _that's_ how to do a classical music video!

I get so frustrated with trying to watch them the traditional way on YouTube or on DVD. First we are treated to a view of the venue and either the sounds of an orchestra tuning up or the rumble of the air conditioning unit. Then a pause of dramatic silence. The conductor and / or players saunter onto the stage to a round of applause. The conductor bows and takes the stand. There is a long silence. We are then treated to a subtitle telling us the name of the composer. It remains on screen long enough to read it about twelve times, then slowly fades, after which we get the same treatment with the title of the piece. The players then adjust their seats and their bow ties, and may tune up a little more. An on and on . . . Drives me nuts! Rock acts don't have to go through all that rigmarole. They explode onto the stage and launch into killer riffs, no bow tie adjusting required.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

...killer riffs... not really, it just seems that way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you seen them perform?


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes I did...because I'm the principal violinist in this video. Sorry for the confusion, I just wanted to see if people would like it and know their opinion. I wrote this title to try to encourage people to watch it...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations! These are wonderful videos, the way it ought to be done. I liked them both, but the Shostakovich, especially, was deadly fine. Wish you GREAT success!


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you KenOC! You should have a look at the Brahms we did too:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Cross Post!

You should not post the same video in multiple thread on the same fora, it will consider you a Troll and it will only make people think negative things about your ensemble and that it only deserves being trashed!

You sound fine, not impressive, your ensemble show all the usual problems a band led by a *stehgeiger* have, keep practising and post new videos *only* in one of the threads You have created!

/ptr


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

It's magnificent! I didn't know that music but I loved the performance and you certainly are a talented crew.

Well done! :tiphat:


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

ptr said:


> Cross Post!
> 
> You should not post the same video in multiple thread on the same fora, it will consider you a Troll and it will only make people think negative things about your ensemble and that it only deserves being trashed!
> 
> ...


Ouch! A touch brutal, maybe? Anyway, a fun video to watch and hear - my students will love it (which is a plus for Bartok).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Bone said:


> Ouch! A touch brutal, maybe? Anyway, a fun video to watch and hear - my students will love it (which is a plus for Bartok).


Honesty is always brutal! 

I have atleast three stehgaiger led bands in my general area, and they all have the slight timing problems I hear here, it is not very prominent in Bartok, but still... Sorry for being brutal!

/ptr


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Ptr is right, I hava been a bit too intense posting so much about the same video.
I like the way people can say what they want, positive or not. There is always something to learn.
Thanks for the good comments by the way!


----------

